

The cost of polymorphism in Rust - steveklabnik
http://blog.ebopp.de/blog/2014/02/28/cost-of-polymorphism-in-rust/

======
steveklabnik
Note that you can use generics to make this example be statically dispatched,
if you were writing this for real.

